# Electric filleting knives



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

If the roads are open I'll head down to Cabela's on Tuesday and plan to finally buy an electric filleting knife. I see in their catalog that they have American Angler and Rapala for sale. The American angler costs a bit more, but I want one that will last. I plan on the 110V rather than the rechargable. Anyone have any comments?


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

i have both the american angler rechargable and 110 volt, both are good. no problem with either.


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

I Would Go To Walmart And Get One Alot Cheaper..


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have had two American Angler and both have failed within a year.  
Had a terrible time getting the first one replaced per the guarantee. Took over 8 weeks!  The replacement started having problems in about 8 months.  I figured there was no sense in trying to work with those people again. Just so you know, it was their most expensive model. I do clean a lot of fish but I don't abuse my equipment.
I asked for an Electro-Carv knife by Blakemore and Santa brought one for me. It is advertised as more powerful than any other on the market so I will put it to the test this year. Only $24.95 and it feels good and balanced.


----------



## old formula (Oct 20, 2004)

I have used the rapala 110/12v knife for the best of a season walleye fishing with weekly catches of good numbers and it has help up well.The saftey on the trigger hangs up and can be very aggrevating,blades seem to go about 2 months and with 6lb and up a little more power would be nice.


----------



## Husky Jerk (Apr 14, 2004)

Don't mean to ask a dumb ques. guys, but do you cut right through the ribs with these knives? I figure that would really save time on a mess of gills. I've always done it the painstaking way with reg fillet knife, about 4 min each fish. That sucks...
Thanks for any input

Husky Jerk


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Mr. Twister Electric Fisherman fillet knife is the best I've ever owned. 

I got a cordless for Xmas, but haven't tried it yet. I'll let you know how it does Saturday.


----------



## RONK (Apr 13, 2004)

I've had a mister twister for the past 2 years. I prefer it over the Rapala. To clean them you cut right through the ribs, then rib them & fillet them. When you get the hang of it cuts it down to a minute or so per fish.


----------



## old formula (Oct 20, 2004)

Yes we cut right through the ribs.On deans site www.cliftond.com he does a good job of showing the electric knife cleaning process.


----------

